

How a password changed my life - yazinsai
https://medium.com/@manicho/7af5d5f28038

======
awjr
I'm guessing this is a form of neuro-linguistic programming.

~~~
yazinsai
Right, or some sort of positive reinforcement. Hardly secure though

